# Air B&B ?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone's had any experience with air b&b - either as a user, or owner?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

we used airbnb several times while travelling through france. excellent results - very good accommodations. but like most things, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't see any cost savings of using airbnb over just staying in a motel and if the price is the same then I'd rather deal with a business (hotel, B&b owners) than some guy renting out his apartment, I just think it's less potential hassle. But more choice is always a good thing.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I have used AirBnB pretty often now. There are always pros and cons. Location can be both in that they can be found throughout the city so that you may be closer to tourist areas or other areas of interest for a reasonable rate. The obvious drawback is that they could be difficult to reach. Another consideration is that they are apartments or other living spaces so they would have some kitchen facilities. Something that you can consider when staying in a place for a while. You can save on meals by buying and preparing your own food. You may lack some of the usual amenities that a hotel may offer: gym, business center, or parking, but it all depends on your need.


----------



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

after few less than par experiences with Airbnb I decided to go back to a hotel. Main issue is quality control you never know what you'll get. I've had some really nice places and some places I'd never stay again. One place we stayed in (downtown Madrid) got rave reviews excellent location but was tiny, worse the bed squeaked like mad!!! We could also hear the people above us when they sat down for dinner at 11.30 at night

Another place was huge 2 bedrooms but you had to enter in via the owners front door, I didn't mind but the wife did. Plus in the bathroom you could see into the next apartment.

What I do now is to stay at suite hotels, typically they cost the same with none of the Airbnb hassle. if you shop around you can get them for the same price. If it doesn't have a kitchen than I take a microwave. 

Afterthought - I live in Europe so it's possible that my experience is different from someone in Canada/America


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

interesting perspective / comments. Thanks..... I was contemplating maybe checking air b&B for a month-long vacation in Florida next spring...any comments?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

lost in space said:


> What I do now is to stay at suite hotels, typically they cost the same with none of the Airbnb hassle.


Maybe I'm not looking at the right suite hotels, but I've rarely seen comparable deals. For example, here's an AirBNB just outside of Paris for an entire home with two bedrooms, four beds, for $93 Canadian per night: https://www.airbnb.ca/rooms/8260615?s=daZV

And here's an entire apartment in Brooklyn for $94/night: https://www.airbnb.ca/rooms/4579677?s=649F


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

I've used Airbnb several times with no problems, for me it filled a bit of a gap.

When I used it in Paris - hotels were insanely expensive, but I wasn't keen on staying in a hostel and sharing space. Airbnb fit right in between the two in terms of price, and I ended up staying 2 blocks from the Louvre in a very nice apartment. No problems checking in, finding the place, and it was exactly as advertised.

When I used it in Hawaii - I wanted a condo on the beach and was travelling so a few beach amenities (beach towels, blanket, chairs, umbrella, body board etc.) was a nice addition to find. The price was cheaper than staying in hotels and it was a much different experience.

I would recommend Airbnb, but do your homework and look at reviews. If something is priced too good to be true it most likely is.


----------

